# If you were to join a support group...



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

If you were to join a support group for social anxiety. About to go somewhere to meet other SA suffers that you don't know for the first time... What kind of place would you feel most comfortable doing so?


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

An enclosed place is good, like in a library, church, school, etc. Meeting at a public place can make some people uncomfortable.


----------

